# hunt draw help



## SnowBoardJunky (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey guys,

So this will be my second Elk hunt. Last year i went up near park city on a general any weapon bull tag but no luck. This year i really want to start hunting with my bow. I need some advice, any recomendations on a good unit for me to start on, whats the easiest to draw out on, and how long ill have to apply till i draw that tag. I really wanna hunt mote in the timbers and aspen but ive only been here for about 7 years so im not as familliar with good places to hunt in Utah as most of you are. I have been thinking about The Ashley Natl. Forest and near fish lake. Im in good shape, hike and camp as much as i can. Anyways, just wondering if applying for bonus points and just buying a general season tag for a few years is more realistic. Not really looking for a desert hunt as much as a mountain hunt. Any advice or thoughts are welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Utah archery dates are pre-rut. So hunting is spot and stalk or sitting on water. They are challenging. Any of the LE elk units have elk. I would look at the map, and decide where you think you can learn the country.


----------



## SnowBoardJunky (Feb 24, 2014)

thanks for the help, I didnt know that, I thought it was durring the rut like a lot of states, was really looking forward to being in the middle of all the buggling bulls. Something about a bulls bugle is just so, without sounding cliche, Majestic. I live in Layton so North and central utah is gonna present the best opportunities for scouting and learning the terrain.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I would plan on hunting spike with a bow for the next few years. I would still put in for the draws, but get an OTC tag for Archery elk. It is a statewide tag so you just need to know what is legal to shoot in the area you hunt. Any bull units are pretty rough hunting, but the bulls are there if you have the time to scout and get to know the area. 

I would also recommend trying to hunt the same area for a few years so that you can get to know an area really well and where the elk live in that unit. Feel free to PM if you have any more questions.


----------



## SnowBoardJunky (Feb 24, 2014)

nateysmith said:


> I would plan on hunting spike with a bow for the next few years. I would still put in for the draws, but get an OTC tag for Archery elk. It is a statewide tag so you just need to know what is legal to shoot in the area you hunt. Any bull units are pretty rough hunting, but the bulls are there if you have the time to scout and get to know the area.
> 
> I would also recommend trying to hunt the same area for a few years so that you can get to know an area really well and where the elk live in that unit. Feel free to PM if you have any more questions.


Thanks i will keep that in mind. Not really concerened about the trophy so much as the (in my opinion), best tasting meat on the planet, (besides maybe bacon haha.) so a spike unit or even a cow would be fine with me.


----------



## SnowBoardJunky (Feb 24, 2014)

Any thoughts on The ashley Natl Forest or even near christmas meadows?


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I am not too familiar with that area, so maybe someone else can chime in. Do you know which LE unit you want to hunt?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

The unitas are hard units to hunt. There are some elk, not tons. Usually you have to go several miles in before you get into the elk. Lots of the people that hunt there have horses. It takes a while to learn the areas that hold elk. But, it is a tag you can get every year, so you have a chance to go chase them


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

Your best chance is a spike otc tag. Elk populations are higher and the rut for young bulls seems to start earlier. The rut isn't a major part of a spike unit but the random early bugles help locate pockets of elk for you to work in on. And since with archery you can harvest either sex, spike is the only way to go for meat imo.


----------



## huntfishlive (Oct 22, 2013)

if ya wanna hunt, get a tag and hunt the extended hunt. don't expect an easy hunt though, but its my favorite hunt in the state in my opinion.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

as Nateysmith stated, learn your area wherever it is, elk are everywhere, drawing odds are better for archery in a given LE area due to lack of success so put in for these hunts but have a backup plan if you don't draw, over the counter tags allow you to hunt state wide and in a any bull or spike area you may take either sex.


----------



## SnowBoardJunky (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey guys thatnks for all your help and advice, im looking forward to an awesome hunt this year and many more to come. Cant wait to start taking my son with me and showing him what it means to be a responsible sportsman. Good hunting everyone!:grin:


----------

